# Has anyone used ECMP on v 8.0 for load balancing



## triumdh (Feb 22, 2010)

I am trying to work out how to load balance and fail-over 2 ISP connections to a single subnet. I have a squid proxy with inside and outside NICs running on FBSD 8.0-Stable.
My study has brought up lagg and IPFW as possible workaround solution but the concept of ECMP seems more appropriate if it is stable.
Currently an older Cisco 2200 box is handling the load balancing and fail-over but it would be nice to put the FBSD box in its place eventually.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't think it's ready yet:
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-net@freebsd.org/msg32349.html


----------

